#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  вести с полей

## Сергей Хос

Из Интернетов - про Дзогрим:
===============================
Крамольные мысли вслух по поводу подачи тантрических дзогримных методов  :Smilie: 
Тема цалунгов, трулкхоров сейчас востребована и, в определенном смысле, даже популярна. С одной стороны интерес подогревается историями про махасиддхов, практиковавших ту или иную разновидность практики, где эти методы подразумеваются, с другой обещанием быстрого и ощутимого результата прямо сейчас, а не в каком-от отдаленном будущем. И некоторые учителя из своего сострадания даже выдают эти методы, кто-то открыто на публику, кто-то скрыто в малых группах для своих. Продолжается это уже давно, если люди получали бы декларируемый результат, у нас уже было бы множество блаженных, в хорошем смысле этого слова, являющихся т.с. золотым гарантом работоспособности и подхода обучения, и передаваемых методов, но такого не наблюдается.
Типичное объяснение почему не взлетело или взлетело, но низенько-низенько, что нет сутрического базиса. Объяснение, это не выдерживает критики, т.к. наши соседи из смежных конфессий, у которых этот сутрический базис не предполагается в принципе, практически теми же самыми методами весьма успешно движутся и получают результаты.
Другое объяснение, что тело не подготовлено, его надо долго чистить и тогда свершится. Часть правды в этом несомненно есть, состояние тела очень тесно взаимосвязано с состоянием ума и результативностью методов, опирающихся на эти два, но ведь среди списка эффектов от методов значится и очищение, тогда придется признать, что либо они не очищают, либо очищают, но очень медленно, что странно, т.к. декларируется очень быстрое очищение, которые те люди, у которых они начинало работать, могли очень хорошо на себе ощущать.
Третье объяснение, что метод не дают целиком, надо комплекс трулкхоров из как можно большего количества упражнений, охватывающих все тело и его отделы, причем таких, чтобы их без серьезной физ. подготовки сделать было сложно, и методов созерцаний каналов-ветров-капель побольше, чтобы таким образом охватить все детали и нюансы. Т.е. попытка взять охват побольше и детали поглубже, тогда случится. Возможно, кому-то и это будет нужно, но к примеру самое начало дзогрима, которое известно как "открытие рта центрального канала" или "установление ц.к." и т.п. можно пройти без прыжков, без сложных асан и специфических пранаям, даже без сидения в лотосе, а всего лишь на следующем - одно крайне простое упражнение, попеременное дыхание и один из методов проникновения или связывания, подбираемый в зависимости от конституции. Результат же открытия громаден, клеши можно преобразовывать крайне быстро и до блаженства с этой точки уже рукой подать, но как много людей прошли хотя бы этот этап, причем не формально выполнили, а так чтобы от него продолжать получать результат в ходе обычной жизни, чтобы жить из этого радикально иного качества жизни.
Последнее из объяснений, что встречал, это что методы, конечно, рассказывают и рассказывают целиком, но редко кто знает или редко кто захочет рассказать к ним ключи, чтобы действительно завестись и поехать, поэтому в массе народ вместо этого буксует. В чем тоже есть правда, один и тот же метод с определенным акцентом что делать и без него, дает сильно разный результат.
В принципе, можно было бы учесть все эти особенности и выдавать так, чтобы народ получал результат в том формате, в котором он декларируется, но современная подача подразумевает чаще подход выдать, что сохранились в традиции, что в качестве результата подразумевает, что народ просто получил выданное. Как же конкретно каждому в его условиях получить результат от выданного и жить с ним в повседневной жизни, это зачастую ложится на самих практикующих, хотя ранее у нас, а у смежников и сейчас, это все решалось общением с гуру и его директивами, что лично тебе делать прямо сейчас, по полученным результатам гуру говорил, что делать потом, и так вплоть до плода.
=====================

----------

Aion (25.08.2016), Александр С (24.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (24.08.2016), Дондог (25.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (24.08.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Из Интернетов - про Дзогрим


А откуда, если не секрет?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.08.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Типичное объяснение почему не взлетело или взлетело, но низенько-низенько, что нет сутрического базиса. Объяснение, это не выдерживает критики, т.к. наши соседи из смежных конфессий, у которых этот сутрический базис не предполагается в принципе, практически теми же самыми методами весьма успешно движутся и получают результаты.


Неужели достигают блаженства?
А зачем же тогда буддизм?

----------


## Максим&

> Неужели достигают блаженства?
> А зачем же тогда буддизм?


А мне интересно какие соседи достигают результаты, что это за соседи, и когда они нам эти результаты покажут?
Так что пока эти соседи не явят своих чудес, можно считать что "слив" на Сутту пока прокатывает. Без сутты никаких полётов, искр из глаз, и праны из ушей:-)

----------

Дондог (25.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А откуда, если не секрет?


из фейсбуков

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> из фейсбуков


Да, вспоминаю, что где-то там уже видел.

Такой, вполне себе, плач по тому, что Ламы не берут в личные ученики, а если уж стал личным учеником, то нет времени на ретриты.

Кстати, иногда в текстах по дзогриму есть небольшие ремарки на тему: что делать, если переживания не возникают. Так что переживания и не обязаны возникать. Тут уже нужны каменты каких-нибудь уважаемых лам на тему того как практиковать людям с низшими, средними и высшими способностями.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> из фейсбуков


Фейсбук человека знакомого с санскритом и тибетским языками ?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Фейсбук человека знакомого с санскритом и тибетским языками ?


Когда практикуешь дзогрим, то там надо делать всё так, как сказал Лама. А в текстах, на тибетском которые, всё то же самое: есть очень краткие, есть обширные. Но и обширные, даже если есть, нужно изучать с Ламой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Из Интернетов - про Дзогрим:
> ===============================
> Крамольные мысли вслух по поводу подачи тантрических дзогримных методов 
> ==


А есть ли гдето наставления по дзогрим, где бы вначале не давались правила уединения\затвора, наставления по качеству и интенсивности  одной\нескольких конкретных практик ?
Может вопрос в этом ?

Да и вроде переходят к интенсивной практике дзокрим, после "знаков" успехов в кьерим(где также есть определённая последовательность, где каждый этап своими "знаками" успеха и есть теже наставления по затвору и качеству\интенсивности) или же после подтверждения прямого введения.
Имхо: тогда это будет дзок-рим, а до это другой-рим тот что есть у практика, независимо от использующихся методов. Что кмк., тоже очень хорошо и с этим можно работать и получать от этого пользу.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Из Интернетов - про Дзогрим:
> ===============================
> Крамольные мысли вслух по поводу подачи тантрических дзогримных методов 
> Тема цалунгов, трулкхоров сейчас востребована и, в определенном смысле, даже популярна. С одной стороны интерес подогревается историями про махасиддхов, практиковавших ту или иную разновидность практики, где эти методы подразумеваются, с другой обещанием быстрого и ощутимого результата прямо сейчас, а не в каком-от отдаленном будущем. И некоторые учителя из своего сострадания даже выдают эти методы, кто-то открыто на публику, кто-то скрыто в малых группах для своих. Продолжается это уже давно, если люди получали бы декларируемый результат, у нас уже было бы множество блаженных, в хорошем смысле этого слова, являющихся т.с. золотым гарантом работоспособности и подхода обучения, и передаваемых методов, но такого не наблюдается.
> Типичное объяснение почему не взлетело или взлетело, но низенько-низенько, что нет сутрического базиса. Объяснение, это не выдерживает критики, т.к. наши соседи из смежных конфессий, у которых этот сутрический базис не предполагается в принципе, практически теми же самыми методами весьма успешно движутся и получают результаты.
> Другое объяснение, что тело не подготовлено, его надо долго чистить и тогда свершится. Часть правды в этом несомненно есть, состояние тела очень тесно взаимосвязано с состоянием ума и результативностью методов, опирающихся на эти два, но ведь среди списка эффектов от методов значится и очищение, тогда придется признать, что либо они не очищают, либо очищают, но очень медленно, что странно, т.к. декларируется очень быстрое очищение, которые те люди, у которых они начинало работать, могли очень хорошо на себе ощущать.
> Третье объяснение, что метод не дают целиком, надо комплекс трулкхоров из как можно большего количества упражнений, охватывающих все тело и его отделы, причем таких, чтобы их без серьезной физ. подготовки сделать было сложно, и методов созерцаний каналов-ветров-капель побольше, чтобы таким образом охватить все детали и нюансы. Т.е. попытка взять охват побольше и детали поглубже, тогда случится. Возможно, кому-то и это будет нужно, но к примеру самое начало дзогрима, которое известно как "открытие рта центрального канала" или "установление ц.к." и т.п. можно пройти без прыжков, без сложных асан и специфических пранаям, даже без сидения в лотосе, а всего лишь на следующем - одно крайне простое упражнение, попеременное дыхание и один из методов проникновения или связывания, подбираемый в зависимости от конституции. Результат же открытия громаден, клеши можно преобразовывать крайне быстро и до блаженства с этой точки уже рукой подать, но как много людей прошли хотя бы этот этап, причем не формально выполнили, а так чтобы от него продолжать получать результат в ходе обычной жизни, чтобы жить из этого радикально иного качества жизни.
> Последнее из объяснений, что встречал, это что методы, конечно, рассказывают и рассказывают целиком, но редко кто знает или редко кто захочет рассказать к ним ключи, чтобы действительно завестись и поехать, поэтому в массе народ вместо этого буксует. В чем тоже есть правда, один и тот же метод с определенным акцентом что делать и без него, дает сильно разный результат.
> В принципе, можно было бы учесть все эти особенности и выдавать так, чтобы народ получал результат в том формате, в котором он декларируется, но современная подача подразумевает чаще подход выдать, что сохранились в традиции, что в качестве результата подразумевает, что народ просто получил выданное. Как же конкретно каждому в его условиях получить результат от выданного и жить с ним в повседневной жизни, это зачастую ложится на самих практикующих, хотя ранее у нас, а у смежников и сейчас, это все решалось общением с гуру и его директивами, что лично тебе делать прямо сейчас, по полученным результатам гуру говорил, что делать потом, и так вплоть до плода.
> =====================


Вообще размыт суть вопроса. Если речь идет о недостижимости результатов, то это из за того, что не было подготовки в шине. Как в базовой технике, о чем твердят Кармапа и Шамарпа

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще размыт суть вопроса. Если речь идет о недостижимости результатов, то это из за того, что не было подготовки в шине.


Тогда можно  расширить вопрос:
Почему нет успехов в практике шинэ\шаматха ?

К томуже, каждая система\цикл Тантр, представляет собой полностью цельную систему, с началом, срединой и завершением.

Так и каждая линия и даже каждый  Учитель учит полностью завершённой системе Пути, со свойственным каждой линии набором общих и специальных методов. С возможностью практики, как  по общему группированию этих методов по этапам, так и индивидуального подхода, или выбора одного конкретного метода  из набора линии, как основной и единственной практики.

Возможно конечно Вы правы, в том что нет - однонаправленности в следовании конкретной системе. Тогда конечно при отсутствии однонаправленности практики и беспокойных метаниях по сторонам, вряд ли можно говорить о возможности достижения однонаправленности, спокойствия и ясности ума.

( Вот, если правильно понял отсыл к смежникам у автора поста, то у них однонаправленность осознанность подвластность ума и т.д. - асаной и в особенности пранаямой хорошо нарабатывается. Но ведь этоже, в той или иной форме и в практиках дзокрим присутствует, как автор и пишет. )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О, прямо сегодня мимо пшеничного поля ехала на велике у моря в Эстонии. В голове крутится "и началась осенняя страда". Три месяца не была ни в ФБ, ни тут. А тут, оказывается, еще народ дышет и дзогченит))) И все бьется за просветленность и блаженство)

Надо уходить с инетных полей. И жать в другом месте, сообразно собственному проникновению в пустотность явлений. Учителя-то дают. Кто берет, вот вопрос. И кто показывает что умеет и кому.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Шуньшунь (12.09.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ловите еще один ключ: "*Дзогрим без признаков*", и будет вам счастье, акробаты недоделанные...  :Smilie: 

+ http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.irel.html

----------

Сергей Хос (01.09.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Ловите еще один ключ: "*Дзогрим без признаков*", и будет вам счастье, акробаты недоделанные... 
> 
> + http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.irel.html


Для тех, у кого с английским проблемы:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...alokananda.htm

Акробаты, может быть, хотят быть не акробатами, а поедателями пищи внутреннего огня?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для тех, у кого с английским проблемы:
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...alokananda.htm
> 
> Акробаты, может быть, хотят быть не акробатами, а поедателями пищи внутреннего огня?


Да именно акробатами они и хотят быть. Иметь свою янтра-студию (или сеть таких центров). Повторить успех того же Айэнгара + неплохо бы еще реализаций Дзогрима...

----------

Чагна Дордже (01.09.2016)

----------


## Legba

> ===============================
> Крамольные мысли вслух по поводу подачи тантрических дзогримных методов 
> Тема цалунгов, трулкхоров сейчас востребована и, в определенном смысле, даже популярна. С одной стороны интерес подогревается историями про махасиддхов, практиковавших ту или иную разновидность практики, где эти методы подразумеваются, с другой обещанием быстрого и ощутимого результата прямо сейчас, а не в каком-от отдаленном будущем. И некоторые учителя из своего сострадания даже выдают эти методы, кто-то открыто на публику, кто-то скрыто в малых группах для своих. Продолжается это уже давно, если люди получали бы декларируемый результат, у нас уже было бы множество блаженных, в хорошем смысле этого слова, являющихся т.с. золотым гарантом работоспособности и подхода обучения, и передаваемых методов, но такого не наблюдается.


Все это очень мило, и будь речь об аэробике - совершенно уместно. В контексте же практики Ваджраяны все это звучит крайне странно. Основа всей практики, Корень Тантрического Прибежища (далее сами) - Гуру. Который Драгоценный Ваджрадара и все такое прочее. И метод имеет ценность именно в контексте передачи, иначе можно было бы спокойно книжку почитать. Об этот несложный и, казалось бы, самоочевидный тезис - все рассуждение и разбивается. Если Гуру обладает предполагаемыми свойствами Дордже Лопона, совершенно неясно, вот нафига передавать ученикам "нерабочий" метод. Типа он видит, что нет у ученика "сутрического базиса" (очищенного тела, достаточно полного метода) но... "из сострадания" передает эту не стреляющую пушку. Зачем?! Для отпечатков?! Ну, во первых, эта отмазка характерна не для всех школ. А во вторых - чего же тут "сострадательного"? Кому-то полезно нарабатывать "сутрический базис", а он будет тратить человеческое рождение на заведомо бесполезный цалунг? Довольно странно выдавать ученику бесполезный метод, если заботишься о нем, и обладаешь мудростью. Все это актуально в том случае, если мы относимся к Гуру именно как к Гуру. Если же мы, на самом деле, считаем, что это просто тибетский дедок с пачкой книжек, который, если очень попросить, раскроет пару лайфхаков... Как минимум, это какая-то другая история, уж всяко - не Ваджраяна. И странно ожидать, чтобы что-то в этой системе "работало". В конце концов, если мы предполагаем, что кто-то пребывает в блаженстве внутреннего огня, не вполне ясно, нафига ему ехать за тридевять земель и рассказывать кому-то, как в это блаженство попасть - причем сознательно упуская ключевые моменты. Это какие-то курсы сомелье, на которых не говорят, что нужно сначала открыть бутылку))

----------

PampKin Head (19.09.2016), Сергей Хос (12.09.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Как-то Сураж, правильно сказал, что полезно перечитывать историю 84 махасиддх.
Можно учителя увидеть один раз, а практика и деват с нами останется. И здесь уже от нас все зависит.
т.ч. тибетский дедок это нормально.  "сутрической базис" но это так только почитать, коренной текст в тантре это тантры. 
А дальше по плоду, который и заканчивает все дебаты ИМХО.
Практика одного дхармапалы мне обеспечила присутствие денег в тумбочке, больше чем я могу потратить.
А практика тумо здоровье, когда вокруг все грипуют.
Может мне и кажется, и обусловлено это другими причинами. Но плоды надо замечать. Иначе все напрасно и надо заканчивать с этой темой.

----------


## Legba

> Как-то Сураж, правильно сказал, что полезно перечитывать историю 84 махасиддх.
> Можно учителя увидеть один раз, а практика и деват с нами останется. И здесь уже от нас все зависит.


От нас зависит - *применение* полученных наставлений, только и всего.
А когда вместо применения начинается "поиск единорогов" - сутрического базиса, очищения тела, "ключей" и прочих фиг в кармане...
Давайте перечитаем про махасиддхов, почему нет. Вот уж чем они *не* занимались - так это не искали дополнительных фишечек,
на которые можно свалить неработающую практику))

----------

Чагна Дордже (12.09.2016)

----------


## Алсу

А может и черт с этими ламами/гуру. Сами дальше разберемся. Ваджрайогини она и есть Ваджрайгини.
Кстати влияние МЕТОДА на практика это можно сказать доктринальное положение в Ваджраяне.

----------


## Legba

> А может и черт с этими ламами/гуру. Сами *дальше* разберемся. Ваджрайогини она и есть Ваджрайгини.


Подход, конечно, возможный. Но - не олдскульный))
И почему, в таком случае, "дальше"? Можно и абхишеку испросить непосредственно у Ваджрайогини,
разве нет?))

----------


## Алсу

Так так это и есть.

----------


## ullu

Просто ваджраяна не для инфантилов.

----------


## Алсу

А может как раз для них. Представила себя божеством и не мучаешь голову индийской философией.

----------


## ullu

Инфантил так не может. Он ждет, что божество придет и представит инфантила собой само.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Тут вот люди всё мучаются тем, что им никто ничего не передаёт. Знаю я одного уважаемого Ламу, который дзогрим передаёт, но его ученики не делают дзогрим, *убеждая Ламу*, что им как бы, рановато, надо ещё нгондро закончить и шаматху развить. Лама  очень сильно удивляется такому течению событий.

----------


## Росиник

> Тут вот люди всё мучаются тем, что им никто ничего не передаёт. Знаю я одного уважаемого Ламу, который дзогрим передаёт, но его ученики не делают дзогрим, *убеждая Ламу*, что им как бы, рановато, надо ещё нгондро закончить и шаматху развить. Лама  очень сильно удивляется такому течению событий.


Ну так и Ати-йогу передают, и Ану-йогу. Только вот есть ли к этому способности?

Накой  дзогрим без освоенного кьерима? Если шаматха неустойчива (а она в кьериме), то как каналы представлять, чакры, если ум блуждает?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Ну так и Ати-йогу передают, и Ану-йогу. Только вот есть ли к этому способности?
> Накой  дзогрим без освоенного кьерима? Если шаматха неустойчива (а она в кьериме), то как каналы представлять, чакры, если ум блуждает?


Если для вас кьерим - это простое развитие шаматхи на объекте, который вам приятен-дорог, то мне непонятно каким кьеримом вы занимаетесь. А каналы, чакры исследуют очень последовательно, там нормально всё развивается, поступательно  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> Если для вас кьерим - это простое развитие шаматхи на объекте, который вам приятен-дорог, то мне непонятно каким кьеримом вы занимаетесь. А каналы, чакры исследуют очень последовательно, там нормально всё развивается, поступательно


Не передергивайте. Где я написал,  что кьерим = простая шаматха?
Вы считаете, что можно сразу практиковать дзогрим без кьерима? Дзогрим без кьерима не бывает. Просто в кратких садханах  кьерим очень сокращен, подразумевая что этот этап садхака уже освоил очень хорошо, в том числе и хорошо закрепился в шаматхе.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Не передергивайте. Где я написал,  что кьерим = простая шаматха?
> Вы считаете, что можно сразу практиковать дзогрим без кьерима? Дзогрим без кьерима не бывает. Просто в кратких садханах  кьерим очень сокращен, подразумевая что этот этап садхака уже освоил очень хорошо, в том числе и хорошо закрепился в шаматхе.


Пардон, значит мне показалось, что вы пренебрежительно сводите кьерим к простому развитию шаматхи. Лама Йонтен всегда говорит о том, что кьерим убирает очень тонкие концепции нашего ума.

По поводу необходимости кьерима: действительно, многие техники дзогрима делаются в теле божества, да и обычная шаматха не помешает. *ИМХО*: но какие-то переживания, пусть и неполные, вы можете получить и не развив всё это до очень высокого уровня.

----------

Росиник (16.09.2016)

----------


## Росиник

Добавлю, в Ваджраяне,  классически  обуславливается (неоднократно читал и слышал от учителей), что шаматха  - кьерим, а випашьяна  - это  дзогрим. В кьериме шаматха проявляет пустоту, а випашьяна в  дзогриме - ясность. 
Шаматха Сутры, ествественно, базируется на другом, и не затрагивает  понятия и действия Тантры.

----------


## Аше

Придам немного контекста отрывку, процитированному из интернетов Сергеем Хосом. Процитированный отрывок, это один пост из серии постов, объединенных одной развивающейся темой, вкупе к которым шло общение автора со всеми желающими. Если брать этот отрывок вне имевшегося контекста, многие вещи могут быть не поняты или поняты не так. Если рассматривать автора, то он выполнил ритрит по приближению к божеству, знает тибетский и т.д. Основной его посыл был в том, что современный подход к работе с западными учениками малоэффективен в смысле развития опыта блаженства-пустоты как пути в повседневной жизни, а не только в рамках формальной сессии. При этом вещает с позиции, когда вложив много лет, все таки получил искомый промежуточный результат в виде блаженства-пустоты в повседневности.

----------

Чагна Дордже (16.09.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Придам немного контекста отрывку, процитированному из интернетов Сергеем Хосом. Процитированный отрывок, это один пост из серии постов, объединенных одной развивающейся темой, вкупе к которым шло общение автора со всеми желающими. Если брать этот отрывок вне имевшегося контекста, многие вещи могут быть не поняты или поняты не так. Если рассматривать автора, то он выполнил ритрит по приближению к божеству, знает тибетский и т.д. Основной его посыл был в том, что современный подход к работе с западными учениками малоэффективен в смысле развития опыта блаженства-пустоты как пути в повседневной жизни, а не только в рамках формальной сессии. При этом вещает с позиции, когда вложив много лет, все таки получил искомый промежуточный результат в виде блаженства-пустоты в повседневности.


Я так пониманию, что традиционные наставления для "после-медитации" в дзогриме - это, всё-таки, осмысление переживаний полученных в медитации. И отсюда следует, что интегрировать в повседневную жизнь йоги можно только когда интенсивно практикуешь, получаешь переживания. А если нет времени на интенсивную практику, видимо, остаётся гуру-йога  :Frown:

----------


## Legba

> Если рассматривать автора, то он выполнил ритрит по приближению к божеству, знает тибетский и т.д. Основной его посыл был в том, что современный подход к работе с западными учениками малоэффективен в смысле развития опыта блаженства-пустоты как пути в повседневной жизни, а не только в рамках формальной сессии. *При этом вещает с позиции, когда вложив много лет, все таки получил искомый промежуточный результат в виде блаженства-пустоты в повседневности.*


И, конечно же, обо всем этом мы знаем со слов Гуру этого человека. Прям вот собрал некий Ринпоче учеников и говорит - "Вот, смотрите, я отправил этого чела в ритрит по приближению, смотрите, какие у него реализации. Теперь очень желательно, чтобы он поактивнее обсуждал Дзогрим в Фэйсбуке". Ведь так все и было, правда?))))




> 85-летний дедушка приходит к своему участковому врачу и жалуется на проблемы с потенцией.
> - Но это же нормальное явление в Вашем возрасте, - отвечает доктор.
> - Да, но мой сосед, ему уже за 90, рассказывает, что он всё ещё спит со своей женой каждый день.
> - *Ну и что, - говорит врач, - и Вы тоже рассказывайте.*

----------

Харуказе (17.09.2016)

----------


## Аше

> И, конечно же, обо всем этом мы знаем со слов Гуру этого человека. Прям вот собрал некий Ринпоче учеников и говорит - "Вот, смотрите, я отправил этого чела в ритрит по приближению, смотрите, какие у него реализации. Теперь очень желательно, чтобы он поактивнее обсуждал Дзогрим в Фэйсбуке". Ведь так все и было, правда?))))


Насколько мне известна его история, это типичный пример человека, ходившего  ̶̶п̶о̶ ̶м̶у̶к̶а̶м̶  по учениям и получавшего наставления от разных учителей. После предварительных и того, что можно было делать, не отходя от производства, захотел больше. Поскольку в современной подаче традиции для получения ощутимого результата предполагается выполнение ритрита, то получил наставления и пошел делал. Результаты по итогам всего действа по его словам какие-то были, но не те, что он ожидал, т.к. ожидал иное качество и способ проживания имеющейся жизни, а получил способ практики, который больше предполагает отшельнический образ жизни, вариант же пожизненного ритрита его не устраивал. Далее, очередной круг почета по учителям, но тантры в том виде, как это было в старые времена без отрыва от жизни в подходе жизнь как тантра, не нашел, после чего начал самостоятельно исследовать старые тексты и ходить к смежникам, у которых сохранились частично схожие с буддийской тантрой доктрины и подходы. В результате искомое он нашел, причем оказалось, что это и у буддистов есть, только в силу разных причин это ушло на второстепенные роли или в дальний ящик.

При общении с другими на эти темы в фб, что на моей памяти бывает крайне редко, он делает это в формате поделится имеющимся с коллегами практикующими по мотивам как это, судя по всему, было в старые времена, когда практикующие тантру, даже разных направлений, свободнее обсуждали эту тематику, а не сидели каждый в своем коробе и ни слова даже коллеге, только гуру и то, если у него на ученика время будет, что редкость. Придерживающихся современного жестко сектарного и закрытого подхода такое естественно коробит, пытаются высмеять, заткнуть, запугать самаями или еще что, но мне лично такое отношение импонирует. Тем более, что нет нужды верить на слова, ваджраяна на то и быстрый путь, что при верном применении результат от метода ощутим прямо сейчас, и чем дальше делаешь, тем больше, так вот то, что он в фб на публику рассказал, я попробовал, разница в положительную сторону между тем, что я получал, когда делал то же самое без этого акцента и с этим акцентом, для меня оказалась ощутимой. Мне понравилось, я по своим вопросам его в личку поспрашивал, и снова получил практически рабочую для себя обратную связь, в том числе и по блаженству в повседневности. По итогам словил то самое чувство, когда человек без титула и без официального мандата оказался для меня практически полезнее тех, у кого все это есть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2016)

----------


## Аше

> Я так пониманию, что традиционные наставления для "после-медитации" в дзогриме - это, всё-таки, осмысление переживаний полученных в медитации. И отсюда следует, что интегрировать в повседневную жизнь йоги можно только когда интенсивно практикуешь, получаешь переживания. А если нет времени на интенсивную практику, видимо, остаётся гуру-йога


В дзогриме есть наставления по объединения восприятию органов чувств с опытом блаженства и пустоты так, что восприятие зрительных и т.д. объектов дополнительно стимулирует опыт блаженства и т.д., но про это редко говорят. Но, даже если про это рассказать, все равно останется тема, что для применения этого уже нужен опыт блаженства-пустоты, т.е. нужны методы, которые могут его порождать на ходу. В современной традиции такие методы преимущественно связаны с выполнением кумбхаки и визуализаций, что на ходу сделать верным образом крайне мало вероятно. Автор приведенной здесь цитаты в своей серии постов рассказывал, что есть и другие подходы к порождению этого опыта, не завязанные ни на визуализацию, ни на задержки, и их как раз можно делать по ходу жизни.

----------

Чагна Дордже (17.09.2016)

----------

